# WLAN im Hotel einrichten



## Astrong (8. März 2011)

heyho,

ich habe momentan ein Projekt am laufen:

Es soll in einem Hotel mit 200 Zimmern ein Wlan-Netz eingerichtet werden. 

Meine Idee wäre mit Access-Points und evtl. ein par Kabelgebundene.

Ist diese Idee empfehlenswert und braucht man einen extra Server für die Kostensteuerung pro Zimmer?

mfg


----------



## Jimini (8. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: wenn es um ein derartig großes Projekt geht, würde ich mich an eine Fachfirma wenden, da eine Fehlkonfiguration da ziemlich schnell ziemlich unangenehm werden kann.

Wenn es um ein Projekt in einer Berufsschule o.ä. geht, wo nur das Szenario mal durchgespielt werden soll: ich würde mehrere Access Points im Adhoc-Modus anbringen. Abrechnen, routen etc. würde ich mit einem dedizierten Server (womit ich hier nur einen normalen Rechner meine, der nichts anderes macht als zu routen und abzurechnen), welcher mittels eines Accountingsystems den Traffic den eingeloggten Nutzern zuweist. Zudem sollte mindestens ein Proxy und / oder eine Firewall eingesetzt werden, um bestimmten Traffic zu unterbinden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crymes (8. März 2011)

Ich würde ein Router nehmen und ein paar Repeater dahinterschalten, abrechnen würde ich per Coupon an der Kasse.


----------



## Astrong (8. März 2011)

Ja es handelt sich um ein Schulprojekt^^... Die Idee mit dem Repeater ist meiner Meinung nach die sinnvollste, nur sollte man glaube ich Stockweise mind. 1 mit Kabel haben?..


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. März 2011)

Ich war in Italien in einem Hotel wo genau soetwas war, also ein Kabelgebundener pro Stockwerk und mehrere Repeater per WLAN. Ich denke mal, das das auch die günstigste Variante wär. 

PS: Eine extra Abrechnung gab es da gar nicht. Sowas würde ich eher schon als Standard heutzutage ansehen, obwohl es auch Hotels gibt die eine zeitliche Begrenzung und Passwortzugriff haben, aber das finde ich persöhnlich nur schlecht und gastunfreundlich. 
Die anfallenden Kosten würde ich schon in den Zimmerpreis mit einbeziehen.


----------



## riedochs (8. März 2011)

Die Repaeter Lösung ist meiner Ansicht nach die schlechteste Lösung. Wir haben das in einer Schule wie folgt gelöst: Alle APs für eine Etage per POE von einem Switch (für die jeweilige Etage) versorgt und die Switches dann per Gigabit zusammen auf einen Switch geführt. Von dem Switch ging es dann über einen IPCop zur Fritzbox. DHCP und DNS liefen auf einem Linux Server. Die Abrechnung könnte MAC basierend passieren. Dann geht es darum die ganzen Sachen wie Filesharing usw. zu sperren. Hier bietet sich ein Proxy oder ein entsprechender Router an.


----------



## kress (8. März 2011)

Die Lösung von riedochs scheint auch mir am Brauchbarsten, kenne es von den Schulen in meiner Umgebung, da ist es ganz ähnlich.

Durchs POE sparst du auch noch die Steckdosen und Stormkabel, die hätten verbaut und versteckt werden müssen.
Die Anmeldung Abrechnung würde ich über ein Webinterface machen, dort kann man auch für jeden Kunden extra Domains freigeben oder sperren, dadurch ist man etwas flexibler.


----------



## Fredy90 (3. August 2011)

Ich habe mich auch für je einen Router POE auf jedem Stockwerk entschieden wo ich LAN schon gehabt habe. an allen anderen Orten gings dann über Wireless weiter, wobei die Stockwerkrouter als Repeater gefunkt haben. Ging tadellos und ohne Kompatibilitaetsprobleme. Habe alles mit Routern von nethosting gemacht. inkl. dem Couponsystem an der Reception. Diese sind extrem stromsparend. Die Router kann mann auch selber bauen. (als Schulprojekt im Bereich Elektrotechnik oder so aehnlich.)

Bauanleitung gibt's HIER
Hier gibt es fertige Router ab 200 Fr.


----------

